# LOTS of Trent Brags (love this dog)



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't get to post on this forum very often (firewall issues won't let me post, still haven't gotten that fixed) so I thought I'd just update everyone on how well Trent's doing.

<u>Specifics</u>

- We graduated from puppy class last night! He was definitely one of the top two puppies in the class, though we got points taken off for heeling him on a tight leash (my fault







) and for him breaking his 3 minute "sit, stay" (Golden retriever next to him did not "sit" at all and tried to initiate play... I was proud of Trent for doing his best to stay until the last moment when the Golden shoved his face in front of Trent's. And then he sunk right back into "sit, stay" when I verbally corrected him and asked him to return to a stay.

- The trainer said he heeled VERY well, great about turns and changes of pace (fast - slow - normal - fast, etc.) and that he had great focus (okay, I had treats). 

- He did a great "sit, stay" during the individual demonstration/test (I put him in a "sit, stay", turn around, walk halfway across the room) and had a great recall.

- He did a stellar 3 minute "down, stay" with distractions (the Golden wasn't complying and getting playful). Didn't budge at all.

- He LOVED the agiliity course. He was dying to go on it (he gives a new definition to the word "overenthusiastic") and scrambling to run down the dog walk (Trent, it's called dog WALK for a reason. He ended up straddling it







). 

- A few classes ago his breeder came in (the class is taught by the breeder's daughter) to see Trent and commented on how beautiful and full of confidence he was.

- We did a 3 minute "sit, stay" and 3 minute "down, stay" this morning with distractions (another dog running with a ball at a distance), and he was great! He also does great "stays" when I'm out of sight. I can put him in a stay in my bedroom, zip downstairs to grab a bone for him and a drink of water for me, and run back upstairs and he'd been in the same position.

- We practiced a brief off leash heel and I don't think he realized the leash was off.

- His recall is coming along GREAT! He was wandering off in the open field and I turned behind a group of bushes and called him, and he came tearing over, and promptly sat down nicely in front of me, looking really pleased.

- A few days ago a loud little kid came running up. To her credit, she asked politely if she could pet him, and I let her. Trent loved her and gave her a few kisses, but was very good and contained his excitement. I told him to "sit" and he remained in that sitting position while the girl pet his ears and muzzle and he even let her hug him (!!).

<u>In General</u>

- He's an amazing dog. I think I got really lucky with him. I've never had a dog and I know there's 101 things I've done wrong and regret, and 1001 things I have yet to do wrong, but he's just a perfect puppy.

He
- does not have an aggressive bone in his gawky body
- loves loves loves other dogs 
- loves loves loves other people
- is just so friendly and social with everyone and every dog
- is not afraid the slightest bit of loud noises or strange sights or strange people. Vacuum cleaners, blow driers, lawn mowers, backfiring trucks, thunderstorms, fireworks, loud obnoxious kids, angry mean dogs, do not phase him. Strange tall men with sunglasses, people with sunhats, guys with hoods over their heads, umbrellas... he loves them!
- he's just so confident and outgoing. If he makes a mistake on something, he'll get up and try again. It's probably the breed, isn't it? And he isn't reckless. He knows to avoid cars, he knows not to go on the middle of the road, he knows to be respectful of larger dogs, but he has no fear.
- he's not the dominant kind of fearless, he's the golden middle. 
- he's great in the house now! This is new for us, but now he can just lay down and take a nap at my feet or stretch out with his bully stick or a rope toy and not tear through all things paper-y and dig through trashcans.
- He fetches! I've seriously always wanted a dog that would fetch, so we worked on his ball drive, and in no time, he's chasing after tennis balls like they're the coolest things in the world. In the first few months we had him, he did not give a flying fig about balls at all.


Sure, I've complained about what a handful he is and how I'd never get another puppy again, but everyone always tells me he's very low key for a puppy and how great he is. Puppy owning is a new thing for me and a part of me expected it to be a breeze. I think I've got a lot to be greatful for in my little booger. I couldn't have asked for a better puppy









(sorry for the long, cheesy post)


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

YEAH TRENT!!!!!!

And it is obvious that you are working with him a lot so... YEAH Trents mom!!!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Amazing job you two, you have a right to be proud!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

What a great boy! What are your plans for him?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

way to go


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you! He's a great dog, and I'm starting to appreciate him more and more.









No plans at all, really. He's a low drive dog (great food drive and moderate prey drive) that I bought just to be a pet/companion for the family. We are starting to think about agility classes just for fun and exercise, and are hoping to attend a CGC class in the future, though.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

CGC will be a walk in the park for your boy I'm sure! He'll probably look at you afterwards and go "That's it? That's the test?"


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree, you've got alot to be proud of!!! He's a great dog! Good job to the both of you.


----------

